# How risky is powering a 5V device with 6V of power?



## Rockworthy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello guys. Another "new guy" question: I have this laser projector that I bought and I want to power it from big, 6V batteries, instead of from the AC adapter that it came with. The problem is that the adapter provides 5V DC. How much of a risk of damaging this thing is there if I just run it with the 6V batteries?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 23, 2011)

Moving this to the Laser sub-forum.

Bill


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 23, 2011)

Impossible to answer without knowing the specifics of the laser projector.


----------



## jasonck08 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure, but you may consider using a resistor to drop the voltage down closer to 5v.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 24, 2011)

i agree with jason, running 6v thru a 5v device like that one is risky, some things (like incan light bulbs and motors) can take a lil over voltage with lil or no issue, but sensitive electronics (like the ones running on 5v in that laser) usually don't like it. thats part of the control circuit and it may very well not react to well to the higher voltage. it won't have any protection system built in so it could cook in short order. would be a shame to fry your laser! my personal suggestion would actually to buy/build a 5v regulation device to insure clean power.


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 24, 2011)

6v battery is more like 7.2 charged. Take a look at 7805 ic. Or perhaps lower dropout version like lm2940ct-5.0.


----------

